# Tests



## Joshua29 (Feb 25, 2003)

Does having tests over a period of time, especially having tubes and cameras etc stuck up your behind, potentially exacerbate symptoms or create new problems by aggravating the region?Thanx


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

Lord yes!!! If you have ever had hemmies, they will be worse after a colonoscopy 9 times out of 10. My colon hasnt been the same since I had my last abdominal CT Scan a month ago..that Sorbitol laced barium sulfate caused my colon to remember what IBS was all about...I had been near symptom free for over a year. I am not too keen on any more tests for a while..they're killin me...


----------



## Joshua29 (Feb 25, 2003)

Crikey!I'm a little worried now! I don't have much faith in doctors! However having initially been diagnosed with IBS, I have a new doctor convinced that I have IBD, and so I'm scheduled for a barium follow-through test and a colonoscopy......both of which I had a couple of years back!I guess, despite not fully trusting doctors, I still feel reliant on them, and I guess I should go along with whatever he says!Any comments??Worried now!


----------

